# Difference between Ibs and Lactose intolerance



## Mike632 (Dec 9, 2006)

I wonder if there is any way I would be able to tell, I have been assuming I have Ibs, but today Iate an ice cream sandwich and became violently ill 10 minutes later, nasea, horrible pain and forced bowel movement. Any real quantity of milk has always made me queezy, but I don't think any otherdairy products have had a real effect. Two weeks ago I cooked a steak and was bed ridden for 12hours


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well fat can set off IBS and ice cream and steak are both fatty foods. Fatty/greasy foods are a common IBS trigger.Lactose is not the only problem with dairy. Some people are allergic to the proteins (so any amount of any dairy will bother you). If mostly high fat things that are lower in lactose like cheeses and icecream bother you then it is more a fat problem than a lactose problem.Some people are lactose intolerant on the tests and have no symptoms, so it isn't always clear cut.


----------



## Turtlemom (Feb 11, 2008)

Good Morning, I have IBS and I am lactose intolerent. The pain and reaction is different, very different! I was able to figure out which was which by keeping a food diary and noting how I felt after each meal or snack. I even kept track of my BM'S. Over time you will begin to see a pattern which will help you figure out what you are suffering from. Hope this helps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike632 (Dec 9, 2006)

I keep hearin that diet can help my choleseral, diabetes and ibs, except my diet isa handful of grapes or a banana for breakfastan apple or orange for luncha pomegrante,or apple or orange for dinnerbecause that is all I can eat because of bloating I think, I changed from digestive advantage to Aligna month ago and got an appetitie so I was able to eat about six meals a week, but I always just feltbad, so I am back to digestive advantage


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I think the only real way to find out if you have LI is to schedule a breath test through your doctor. I thought I was LI. (Everyone told me so.) Then I found a way to stop my D and the sensitivity to milk (and fats) slowly went away. Everyone was wrong. Mark


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

overitnow said:


> I think the only real way to find out if you have LI is to schedule a breath test through your doctor. I thought I was LI. (Everyone told me so.) Then I found a way to stop my D and the sensitivity to milk (and fats) slowly went away. Everyone was wrong. Mark


That would be my advice exactly. I was sure I had IBS, but dairy still bothers me, so I scheduled a LI test. It came back normal. It's all still a mystery to me (aside from the fact that I used to be allergic to milk, except recent allergy tests came back fine), but it doesn't matter - drinking a glass of milk (for me) is a deathwish, so I just don't touch it.I know it could cause further thought and debate, but I think the simplest way to know is by answering this question: is it just dairy products that bother you? For IBS, anxiety, and any kind of food, will give you D.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Mike632 said:


> I keep hearin that diet can help my choleseral, diabetes and ibs


Depending upon if you are on meds for your cholesterol--as opposed to the low dose aspirin--you might find the flavonoid supplement I take useful for you, as well. I started taking it to lower my cholesterol buildups and maybe reduce some blockages that had shown up. Much to my delight, it also has stopped my D and reflux for almost 10 years. (A very recent stress test gave a clean result to my heart, which was a great relief, given what I have done to my cardio system over the years.) The same supplement has also proven useful in increasing circulation to the feet for people with diabetes and into the brain, which has been useful for people with ADD and MS. Mark


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI Lactose Intolerance http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/p...oseintolerance/This is brand new state of the art information on IBS.7th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal Disordershttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=92806These videos will be very helpfulhttp://www.aboutibs.org/site/learning-center/video-corner/Excellent IBS information resourcesTHE JOHNS HOPKINS UNIVERSITY Gastroenterology and HepatologyIBS Informationhttp://hopkins-gi.nts.jhu.edu/pages/latin/...3&lang_id=1UNC Center for Functional GI & Motility Disorders.http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...n_materials.htmCharacteristics and treatment from the International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders.http://www.aboutibs.org/UCLA Center for Neurovisceral Sciences & Women's Healthhttp://www.ibs.med.ucla.edu/PatientArticles.htm


----------

